# Soft shell eggs



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Have about a 15% chance of getting soft shelled eggs from my girls. I have three Ned Hampshire Reds and one White Jersey Giant cockerel . Everyone will be six months old come end of October. I do get eggs every day but every couple of days I get soft shell eggs. Do I need to get some supplement to add to their feed or is it because they are still young?


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have 14 RIR"s and when they were younger and first started laying we had a few soft shells. I just feed them laying crumbles from Tractor Supply and they say there is everything in it they need. If you read threw alot of the threads on this site they discuss this alot. Jen


----------



## MuddyHillFarm (Sep 23, 2012)

We keep oyster shell available that they free feed from too. Sometimes I will put it in with the daily feed rations and see what is left at the end of the day. They know what they need better then we do. Other things that impact soft or no shell is the age of the bird and stress.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I agree with MuddyHillFarm. Try offering oyster shell as a supplement. Just like humans, some birds have more of a need for certain nutrients than do others. I keep oyster shell available in a seperate feeder year-round for my chickens. The chickens that are low on calcium will instinctively take what they need.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep that is the general consciences . I'm gonna get some. Thanks every body for the advice


----------

